# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  wb1820 siemens

## mikemtb

Χαρίζεται σιδερωστρα σε μέτρια κατάσταση, για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται το ειδικό πανί,
κόλλημα σε ένα πλαστικό αυτάκι του υγραντηρα και αποκατάσταση του φίλτρου στα 220v(ρίχνει την ασφαλεια)
 Αν δεν ασχοληθεί κάποιος τότε χαρίζεται για ανταλλακτικά 😀
20180511_104214.jpg

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Παραλαβή μόνο από Αγία μαρίνα Κορωπίου λόγο όγκου και βαρους

----------

